# Crown Molding



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to make some cherry crown molding. What router bit do I buy to make the design in the picture?
Nick


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Nick- There was quite a discussion on this topic awhile ago. here is the link:

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/7933-best-bits-crown-molding.html

I hope this is helpful. 
Regards,
rstermer


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Nick,

How wide is the molding? 

This is for ~2" molding (45° spring angle):










And our wide crown molding bits go up to 5-1/2" wide (38° spring angle). Here's all of the possibilities:

Freud Tools - Wide Crown Molding System


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

The crown is 3/4" x 5" From what I am finding online, I should judt buy it pre made somewhere.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

The second profile from the left above is as close to matching as you will likely find in router bits. Are trying to match a current molding exactly? If so, then the original may be a standard WM profile. In which case buying it from a mill is a really good option.


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

Charles M said:


> The second profile from the left above is as close to matching as you will likely find in router bits. Are trying to match a current molding exactly? If so, then the original may be a standard WM profile. In which case buying it from a mill is a really good option.


As for making that type of crown, how much am I looking at for the bits?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

nblumert said:


> As for making that type of crown, how much am I looking at for the bits?


You can check internet prices through these Google searches:

freud 99-414 - Google Search

freud 99-417 - Google Search


----------

